# Mass Producing Egg Layer in Outdoor Pools



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I would like to hear from anyone who has experience or knowledge of how egg layers such as barbs, tetras and gouramis are produced in outdoor pools like in Florida? I've done this with livebearers but would like to do cherry barbs, rosy barbs, gouramis and do a better job with the corycats. I'm in St. Louis so we have approximately a 4 month growing season. 

Thanks


----------

